# Radford Mills, Nottingham - March 2013



## Goldie87 (Mar 17, 2013)

Built around the 1850s, the site was bought and extended by William Hollins in the 1890s. In the 1900s a large extension was built on the front of the site. In later years the site was split into smaller units, although most of the companies have now long gone. The back part of the site is currently being demolished, the part we looked at is the oldest part of the site.




Beams by Goldie87, on Flickr




Curve by Goldie87, on Flickr




Factory Floor by Goldie87, on Flickr




Bridge by Goldie87, on Flickr




Blue by Goldie87, on Flickr


----------



## Wakey Lad (Mar 17, 2013)

Nice to see this place back on the radar - Great report!


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 17, 2013)

Yep, thats nice. Loving the corridor / walkway perspective shot. Keep 'em coming dude!


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 18, 2013)

Great atmospheric photos.


----------



## mookster (Mar 18, 2013)

We popped in here after doing Mansfield Hospital last year, the boiler house is probably the best bit of it but I guess that's one of the bits being demoed now? Nice shots from what's left anyway


----------



## Goldie87 (Mar 18, 2013)

mookster said:


> the boiler house is probably the best bit of it but I guess that's one of the bits being demoed now?



Everything behind the old part pictured here is now rubble, including the boiler house


----------



## Chunk (Apr 15, 2013)

Hello, just wondering if you know if the roof is accessible?


----------

